# Swift Bolero 680FB damage under fridge



## Pattie (Apr 14, 2010)

We have had our Swift Bolero since May 2007. Since having this van we have always noticed that when the fridge defrosts (which we understand happens every 2 days) the water drains into the the fridge (collecting on items stored in it and into the salad crisper) and then drains down into the cupboard below the fridge and runs out into the kitchen area. 

With the constant water drainage below the fridge it has caused damage. We have applied to Swift for the damage to be repaired but have been informed by Swift that they have rejected our claim. Quite frankly we think this is a disgraceful decision by Swift. Has anyone else had the same problem as ours and if so what was your experience with Swift and did they solve your problem.

We have had many problems with our van and I would say that when we purchase another van I think you know which range of motorhomes we will NOT be looking at..................................

We really like our van but on any problems requiring help from Swift we have not had a pleasant experience with them, they are not the least bit helpful. Marquis Northampton on the other hand have always been most helpful.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Pattie

The fridge manufacture are aware of this problem and there is a modification for this.
I suggest you give them a call along with the serial and model number and they in turn will send you the part you need to rectify this fault.

Need anymore help please dont hesitate to contact me.

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Pattie said:


> We have had our Swift Bolero since May 2007.


It seems that Johns Cross Motorhomes know more about this problem than Swift do :roll: It's a shame you were not able to bring this to the attention of the dealer you purchased the MH from within the first year, they would have been obliged to sort it out then, (or maybe it was a private sale.) Anyway looks like there's a solution so no more soggy salads :lol:


----------



## Pattie (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, such a shame, do think that Swift should have made us aware of this problem and it could be rectified, we bought the van from new!!


----------



## Pattie (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help. Now to try to see if Swift will do the right thing and remedy the damage under the fridge!!!!.......if past experience is anything to go by I wont hold my breath.

Pattie


----------

